# 500g, How long will it last



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

How long will a 500g Co2 canister last on a 180 liter setup?


----------



## anthutch (23 Oct 2008)

Mine last 3 - 4 weeks at 2 bps on 8 hours a day on a 180 litre tank


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

excellent thanks


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2008)

You'd be better off with a 2kg FE 

Sam


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

My mum wont let me go the fire extinguisher route. She only wants me to get a proper set but i give her untill christmas before she has had enough of taking me to get refills.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2008)

Hope you can get cheap refills! I have seen people charging Â£15-25 to refill a 500g bottle


----------



## Themuleous (23 Oct 2008)

Yeh me too!  Stick at it, she'll give in Im sure!!

Sam


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

Â£14.95 for 500g and Â£25.95 for 2kg. To buy a 2kg cylinder though its Â£150! im tempted to just buy the fire extinguisher etc and hide it. She never goes near the tank so i may get away with it.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2008)

You can buy two full 2kg off Dan Crawford for Â£37 including delivery 
Thats where I get my CO2 from


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

What do you do with the used bottles and will any solenoid and regulator fit?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2008)

Jamess said:
			
		

> What do you do with the used bottles and will any solenoid and regulator fit?


Used bottles either throw then in the recycle bin, or put them up for sale on ebay, someone might collect them from you.


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

Ok, what about the solenoid and regulator? will any fit a FE or do i have to modify it?


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Oct 2008)

Jamess said:
			
		

> Ok, what about the solenoid and regulator? will any fit a FE or do i have to modify it?


Any of these in this post will do: viewtopic.php?f=37&t=3090
I have the one from Lunapet works great


----------



## Jamess (23 Oct 2008)

Excellent, Thankyou


----------



## maj74 (24 Oct 2008)

Crikey I feel lucky!

I've just rung the fire extinguisher shop around the corner from where I live. He's offereing a 2nd hand 5 kg cylinder for Â£10 each and will refill for Â£10 a time... in other words he's giving me the bottles for free!


----------



## Egmel (24 Oct 2008)

maj74 said:
			
		

> Crikey I feel lucky!
> 
> I've just rung the fire extinguisher shop around the corner from where I live. He's offereing a 2nd hand 5 kg cylinder for Â£10 each and will refill for Â£10 a time... in other words he's giving me the bottles for free!


Oooh, be sure to add his details to a relevant where to buy thread, that's the sort of info that's really useful


----------



## billy boy (24 Oct 2008)

Jamess said:
			
		

> Â£14.95 for 500g and Â£25.95 for 2kg. To buy a 2kg cylinder though its Â£150! im tempted to just buy the fire extinguisher etc and hide it. She never goes near the tank so i may get away with it.


  

Shop around mate, thats rip of prices Imho, even up in the north of scotland i get my 5 kg refilled for Â£17.50.


----------



## Themuleous (24 Oct 2008)

maj74 said:
			
		

> I've just rung the fire extinguisher shop around the corner from where I live. He's offereing a 2nd hand 5 kg cylinder for Â£10 each and will refill for Â£10 a time... in other words he's giving me the bottles for free!



Thats a complete BARGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where do you live?

Sam


----------

